# DIY saddle hunting



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

A sitdrag and a rock climbing harness will get you going cheap. I bought a slightly modified sitdrag and a rock harness from a member for $35 shipped. Had pouches and a bridge already. You can get your ropes pretty cheap too. I initially bought a HSS LifeLine and cut it short for my tether, $45 and includes one locking carabiner and prusik on the line. Its rated to withstand a 400lb falling person.











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

It depends upon what you consider to be a reasonable price for your personal safety? The sitdrag/RC harness combo above is a possibility since the RCH is weight-rated safety gear and the sitdrag is primarily there for comfort. 

Another budget DIY option instead of the sitdrag is the "OneHair seat" (Google "bosen chair"). See post #24 in this thread: 
http://deerhunterforum.com/index.php?threads/best-tree-stand.2794/page-2 
They are generally constructed out of 1/2" or 5/8" plywood cut to the general shape of the two seats on the left. I'd recommend running the strap as a continuous loop under the plywood seat to afford protection in event of plywood breakage. The strapping is then brought together into a bundle and whip stitched to form a single loop so a locking carabiner can be inserted and attached to the prussic knot on your tether rope that connects you to the tree. Here are a couple more examples in this thread: https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1643787
It's highly recommended that this also be used in combination with a rock climbing harness. 

As an alternative, check out the cost of new or used, professionally-made tree saddles. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## MarshallHunter (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks! I'll definitely check those out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranchero6247 (Oct 19, 2018)

If you are decent with a sewing machine anything is possible. You can find mil spec webbing and slides/buckles online. Or find an older style tree safety harness someone is getting rid of and modify it. The webbing and buckles on those would be rated correctly. Just make sure and take all measures to make the webbing that attaches to the bridge and any linesman loops into a big endless loop that is stiched together well and that spans from one side to the other.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Hunter Dave said:


> Another budget DIY option instead of the sitdrag is the "OneHair seat" (Google "bosen chair"). See post #24 in this thread:


The common spelling is "bosun", slurred from "boatswain". May be paired with chair or seat, and possibly sling.

Many are using the Sit Drag as the base for a saddle. The maker is quite firm about NOT using it in any manner above ground level.

I am using my Hunters Safety System instead of a rock climbing harness because it has provision for a Linmman's Belt, and I already have it. I will team a Sit Drag with a fanny pack I already have. I am also using an HSS safety line as a teather. I will use two separate tethers, one for the safety harness and one for the Sit Drag. The Lineman's Belt will bridge the harness to the safety teather.

You can do a Lineman's Belt with a prussic and a bit of added cord to make it one handed use, but I picked up a Ropeman 2 for only $20. Be careful buying used ascenders similar to the Ropeman. Some have very low weight ratings, like 150lbs. 

For a home made tree seat, google the "Preachers Seat, including You Tube for the inventor's video. I've built one but got carried away and built it to large and heavy so I doubt it will ever see a tree.

Lastly, you MUST check out saddlehunter dot comm.


----------



## millsmo752 (Jul 27, 2017)

I used my harness with a linemans belt. Added some foam to the leg straps. and used the single rope method to get up the tree. Once i got settled, i went to pull my bow up and i forgot to connect it!!!! I got down and walked out to set over a field. A dandy came running out right where I exited the woods. Definitely a mental scar to keep in mind. 

I have always hunted out of climbers and have never had this happen before.


----------



## TexasCountyMO (Jan 8, 2020)

This is intriguing,* BUT* I've got a real hard time going cheap on safety devices and being new to the style... seems like an accident waiting to happen. Buy used if you want to save a buck, but definitely don't cut corners to save a dollar.


----------



## TexasCountyMO (Jan 8, 2020)

Wpreslar said:


> A sitdrag and a rock climbing harness will get you going cheap. I bought a slightly modified sitdrag and a rock harness from a member for $35 shipped. Had pouches and a bridge already.


How does this all work together? Like if I needed to buy these items new, what do I need to look for? I've got a HSS full body harness and lifeline but no climbing sticks or saddle. Right now I hunt from a Lone Wolf sit & climb if going up a tree.


Can I use the HSS X-1 harness with a sitdrag safely? The X-1 has the linesmen attachments at the hips like a climbing harness does.


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

TexasCountyMO said:


> How does this all work together? Like if I needed to buy these items new, what do I need to look for? I've got a HSS full body harness and lifeline but no climbing sticks or saddle. Right now I hunt from a Lone Wolf sit & climb if going up a tree.


RCH
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074FYG7RM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_tAgrEbC9FZ8YX

You would want a rock harness with a centered front loop to connect an extra carabiner to your tether. 2 prusiks and two carabiners. Bridge on my sitdrag holds 90+% of my weight, have just a little tension on the harness.

SIT/DRAG

EZ Hunter - SpecialDeal - Sit-Drag Special https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008B374LQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_5AgrEbC1T44Q9










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oef10 (Jan 31, 2020)

I've been down this road as well, I ended up buying a Mantis. Well worth the tiny bit of extra money.


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

Wpreslar said:


> RCH
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074FYG7RM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_tAgrEbC9FZ8YX
> 
> You would want a rock harness with a centered front loop to connect an extra carabiner to your tether. 2 prusiks and two carabiners. Bridge on my sitdrag holds 90+% of my weight, have just a little tension on the harness.


Forgive my ignorance but how do you use this particular harness to climb? That harness doesn’t appear to have load bearing capability except for the central loop. All the other harnesses I have seen people using still have loops or ‘biners near the hips to attach a linesman’s belt/ rope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

The sitdrag I have has a loops on the sides, I clip my linemans rope on the same loops my bridge is tied onto.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

Gotcha,

So your bridge is on the sit drag as well? How does the RCH connect to the sit drag then? Sorry, I’m just not visualizing how it all works together. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wpreslar (Aug 8, 2014)

Harness goes on first, just adjust it so its snug. Not uncomfortable snug, but closer to body the better. Just not so snug that its uncomfortable and restricting any blood flow. Depending on weather and clothing, I put harness under bibs and feed the carabiner through zipper, or warm weather ot goes over light clothing. Sitdrag goes on last. Going up tree I have it higher on waist so it's not interfering with climbing. Once tethered to tree, I loosen my waist belt and lower it to where its under my butt/high leg-butt. Just where ever is comfortable. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for elaborating, I may give this a try. I’m going to one of the Tethrd teach n train sessions this summer so it’ll be useful to compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin.kantola (Jan 4, 2020)

I would jump on the saddlehunter forum or one of the many Facebook group if you’re looking for a saddle. Since it’s the off season theres a lot of saddle hitting the market for cheap, and a lot of new companies coming into the saddle making business this year, so the prices should level out. 

This is just the safer route as your saddle is your safety system, and you don’t want that to fail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

austin.kantola said:


> I would jump on the saddlehunter forum or one of the many Facebook group if you’re looking for a saddle. Since it’s the off season theres a lot of saddle hitting the market for cheap, and a lot of new companies coming into the saddle making business this year, so the prices should level out.
> 
> This is just the safer route as your saddle is your safety system, and you don’t want that to fail.
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree with this at all, but let’s just theorize that I can pick up a used saddle for 50% retail. That’s still $100 plus. I doubt people sell these saddles for that so it’s not in the cards right now.

My thought is that it’s the off season, for about $50 I can see if I even like the concept of saddle hunting and mostly I’ll be spending my time at effectively ground level. That gives me plenty of time to budget and research which saddle I want to buy if the experiment is a success prior to hunting season and being 20’+ in the air. 

I will check out some of the forums though....thanks for the advice. Never know when you can steal a deal!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austin.kantola (Jan 4, 2020)

joon1911 said:


> I don’t disagree with this at all, but let’s just theorize that I can pick up a used saddle for 50% retail. That’s still $100 plus. I doubt people sell these saddles for that so it’s not in the cards right now.
> 
> My thought is that it’s the off season, for about $50 I can see if I even like the concept of saddle hunting and mostly I’ll be spending my time at effectively ground level. That gives me plenty of time to budget and research which saddle I want to buy if the experiment is a success prior to hunting season and being 20’+ in the air.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! Yeah if you have the time and your only testing it at ground level then I think you’re all good. I’ve just learned that sometimes it’s easier to just buy a finish product then to DIY. Buttttt there’s a thrill/excitement that comes with DIY’ing [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

austin.kantola said:


> Totally agree! Yeah if you have the time and your only testing it at ground level then I think you’re all good. I’ve just learned that sometimes it’s easier to just buy a finish product then to DIY. Buttttt there’s a thrill/excitement that comes with DIY’ing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s all a matter or priorities right now. Saddle hunting seems to be all the rage. This will be my first season bow hunting as a new adult archer.

Moved out to the country in June with 14 acres. Mostly Black Locust Forest, a pond and swamp along the tail end. Because of the structure of the property the saddle seems perfect for flexibility as I can’t afford a dozen ladder stands. Plus the ladder stand I have for gun season isn’t the best for archery due to a small platform. 

$200+ for a saddle plus all the ladder sticks or screw steps I need are a big investment if I can’t get comfortable with saddle hunting. I consider the $50 above to be an easy test especially at ground level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

If you have access to and old, heavy sewing machine you can a make a nice saddle pretty easily. I made this my first one a few weeks ago and it’s awesome.


----------



## theartboy (Feb 4, 2020)

joon1911 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how do you use this particular harness to climb? That harness doesn’t appear to have load bearing capability except for the central loop. All the other harnesses I have seen people using still have loops or ‘biners near the hips to attach a linesman’s belt/ rope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only load bearing point on a RCH is the front loop. The side loops are for hanging gear or carabiners. They are NOT load bearing and usually have a breaking strength of less than 100lbs. Only connect to the strong point on the harness which is the front loop on the pictured harness. Please read the safety instructions for the harness before using it. I say this a an avid rock climber who also hunts.


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

theartboy said:


> The only load bearing point on a RCH is the front loop. The side loops are for hanging gear or carabiners. They are NOT load bearing and usually have a breaking strength of less than 100lbs. Only connect to the strong point on the harness which is the front loop on the pictured harness. Please read the safety instructions for the harness before using it. I say this a an avid rock climber who also hunts.


Thanks for the advice. At 46 I’m firmly in the camp of researching heavily prior to taking my life into my own hands. I will use all caution available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

